# DIY Irrigation Install



## smijeff (6 mo ago)

My wife will not allow me to spend the 9k quoted for 7000 sq ft home irrigation. The only part I don't feel comfortable doing is hooking up the water off the water main and hooking up the separate meter. I was curious to see if anyone has paid someone to tap into the water and maybe install the 2nd water meter for sewage and do the rest yourselves? I think that would be a decent way to save some money. If any of you have done that I would appreciate who you would call, plumber, irrigation company?

Thank you in advance. By the way first post on this website take it easy on a brotha  I live in Dayton OH by the way if that info is required.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

I did this (although my city doesn't have separate meters). Recommend posting in your local Facebook group. Generally you can find someone willing to do a side job for cash. Pull your own permits and have all the parts ready to go.


----------

